# Kitty Tish



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tish is a 13 year old terrible tortie, whom I adopted from the Scratching Post Rescue 10 years ago on the 14th of this month.

She has the knickname of Meme as when she meows which is alot as she's very demanding she sounds like she's saying 'me me'.

Tish hates being brushed she will literally go for you so she has to go to the vets once a year to be sedated and dematted.

She does love chin strokes and having attention as long as it's on her terms. She sits up and begs for ham and tries to steal the milk from my cereal in the mornings.

She also loves walking across your laptop or sitting on paperwork when you're tring to work and kneading my hair.










[/URL][/IMG]













Chasing duvet monsters


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday for the 14th pretty girl. Make sure they give you lots of fuss.
Which is the most recent pic?


----------



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

The one at the top


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Awwwwwww she's gorgeous  She looks like she's got plenty of "Tortitude" too


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi Meme you are beeeeeeeeeeeeautiful


----------



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

She really is a terrible tortie, I've had to swap vets because the original vets refused to treat her as she was so naughty. 

She hates being brushed, I have the scars to prove it so she has to go to the vets to be sedated and dematted.

& she hisses, dabs and nomms you when your not looking at her whilst stroking her or when she's had enough fuss. She's also a very chatty cat


----------

